# Colfax, NC Persimmon Festival Saturday November 5th



## solaryellow (Nov 3, 2011)

If any of you local folks are looking for something to do this weekend head on out to the Colfax Persimmon Festival in Colfax, NC. We will be out there vending Q right next to the live music stage from 10am - 4pm. 

http://persimmonfest.com


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck Joel


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

MMMMMMMM sounds like a good vacation! Wish I had an RV& could just travel around to all these events!!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope all goes great for ya Joel and don't forget the pic's


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes guys! Tomorrow's weather looks kinda crappy but Saturday is looking good!


----------



## hdflame (Nov 3, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys! Tomorrow's weather looks kinda crappy but Saturday is looking good!




Wish I wasn't working at the fire station on Sat., I'd like to go to the Festival.  Good luck on selling the Q, and don't forget the pics for those of us stuck at work!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2011)

maybe you should use a big tent to get your smoker and Head under.............LOL Godd Luck my friend.


----------

